# Ser certificado para el servicio de mantenimiento y garantía de un fabricante



## Centronix (Abr 28, 2010)

Cordial saludo,

Alguien sabe como lograr ser certificado para el servicio de mantenimiento y garantia de un fabricante de computadores, cuales son los requisitos etc.

gracias:


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

No se si se moverá igual en todos los paises, pero aqui en Venezuela se debe presentar una carta a la sede de la compañia a la que quieras representar como servicio tecnico, luego van a tu local a verificar si las instalaciones son adecuadas, si lo son, debes aprobar unos micro cursos dictados por ellos y asi te entregan una carta de certificacion de servicio. Las marcas que yo conozco que trabajan asi son: HP / Compaq, EPSON y LG y en todas ellas tengo mis certificados, saludos...


----------

